# 921 - L2.19 Scheduled for Full Release 8/11/05



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

See here


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

I wonder if this will fix the 'timers firing early' bug.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if it will have the 129 satellite slot? Hopefully it will have the 2nd part of the fix for the ZSR problem. BTW Mikey, how did you beat Darkman in posting this?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Darkman waits until it's actually spooling. This is just a head's up. 

So you have time to block it if you choose.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Bismarck said:


> I wonder if this will fix the 'timers firing early' bug.


This has happened to me three times. Always on SciFi. The problem is I only have 6 timers active now and three are on SciFi Friday night shows. I'm scared about this "newest" programming "f - up" causing problems once the fall shows get here again and I start having overlapping/back to back timers again (which used to be the only time I used to see recording problems).

I've starting recording SciFi on my bedroom 510 to insure I don't miss any shows.

It's gotten to the point that I want to roll up a newspaper and smack my 921.

BAD PVR! NO! RECORD WHEN I TELL YOU!


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

What does "non-forced maintenance release" mean? It's not like we have any choice to accept or reject a release once it's spooled. Also all 921s have to reboot sooner or later once any of the infamous bugs surfaces.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

My understanding is that this release only has one additional fix for OTA Guide data problems.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> My understanding is that this release only has one additional fix for OTA Guide data problems.


You should update the tittle for the sticky thead for 5 major fixes for L218/219  to *bugs you'd like fixed in L220 *  since major bugs haven't been addressed in these current releases.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Here it comes!

Mine started to download 7 minutes ago.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing thread to consolidate.


----------

